# How to pronounce ä?



## nightwish_jose

Hola!!! Me llamo Jose Luis y les agradezco mucho que hayan puesto ese link de traductor en linea, me salvaron. graciass!!!!
Mi gran duda es si las palabras en fines se pronuncia tal cual de escriben. Por ejemplo cómo se pronuncia la a con dos puntos???? chauuuuuuu


----------



## jonquiliser

nightwish_jose said:


> hola!!! me lamo jose luis y les agradezco mucho que hayan puesto ese link de traductor en linea, me salvaron. graciass!!!!
> mi gran dua es si las palabras en fines se pronuncia tal cual de escriben.por ejemplo cómo se pronuncia la a con dos puntos?


 
Bueno, el finés es relativamente fonético, sí, aunque ningún idioma lo puede ser completamente. La _ä_ se pronuncia como una _e_ abierta - si escuchas un gallego (de alguna zona rural, eso sí) oirás un sonido muy parecido


----------



## Outsider

O como una _è_ francesa o italiana (alfabeto fonético internacional [E]).


----------



## Wynn Mathieson

Outsider said:


> O como una _è_ francesa o italiana (alfabeto fonético internacional [E]).


¿¡!?

Para mí, la *ä* finlandesa es una /æ/ ( v. alfabeto fonético internacional) -- es decir, mas o menos como la "a" de las palabras inglesas (más bien que norteamaricanas)  _cat_ o _hat_.

W


----------

